# www.bottledigging.co.uk



## deepee42 (Nov 11, 2004)

Does anyone know what has happened to this site as it seems to have gone yet again:-www.bottledigging.co.uk


----------



## bristol bottles (Nov 11, 2004)

unfortunetly i think the admin has pulled the plug again. although there seem to be no reasen for this. it would be good if the admin would tell us what has happend rather than leving us all in the dark?


----------



## deepee42 (Nov 11, 2004)

TO RIGHT its a shame;That  admin guy's going to ware that plug out as he seems to pull it a bit to often,Anyway its nice to see a familiar name on here


----------



## digcodd (Nov 11, 2004)

Totally agree with all the above comments !

 Welcome aboard deepee42 one or two of us from the old forum have found this one.

 []


----------



## bristol bottles (Nov 11, 2004)

i'v just asked the admin of this site if we can have a british bottles section. for the membors of the old site.


----------



## ffursbit (Nov 11, 2004)

I've just sent off an email to the administrator asking for some info. Don't know if he will receive it though. I'll post further details as & when (& if) I get them.


----------



## bristol bottles (Nov 11, 2004)

jdenny has just confermed that a new forum will be up and runing either tonight or tomorow! web adress to folow!!


----------



## dansauk (Nov 11, 2004)

I just can;t believe the plug has been pulled again. we put soo much effort into the last one!!! all that hard work lost over what ???


----------



## deepee42 (Nov 11, 2004)

EAXACTLY I think we should all just stay here it seems a nice place also it's has been here a while but all said and done I wish to thank the admin man for the hard work that was put in on the other site with all the vidieos etc


----------



## bristol bottles (Nov 11, 2004)

this is where it will be!!  i wish this one better luck than last time
 http://www.old-bottles.co.uk/


----------



## bristol bottles (Nov 11, 2004)

it seems we have 2!
 http://grimdigger1.proforumhost.com/viewtopic.php?t=4&mforum=grimdigger1


----------



## deepee42 (Nov 11, 2004)

You beat me to it with grims site looks canny to me so far


----------



## earlyglasscollector (Nov 12, 2004)

Hello guys, 
 Yes isn't this fun hopping from one website to the next[]
 Cobaltcodd has it dead right, us UK bottler's are too much involved with our own egos, making up little cliques (is that how you spell it?) that others can't join in with, and too quick to enjoy any gossip going around. Read through the topics and messages on this excellent US based forum and you'll see a real difference in the attitude of people and content. So hopefully this time round on the latest UK site we can concentrate on being nice to each other, disregard who seems to be getting better known than someone else, and talk about bottles. 
 At the same time I should really like to thank the guys in charge of this site for their patience. Every time we get trouble we come running back here, only to start our own thing up again and leave them hanging. It's a bit embarassing. This is always going to happen however, I'm glad we've still got people out there willing to try it again and get our own thing going and have already applied to join the latest UK one, but I think a full round of thanks should go to the guys here.
 Thanks guys
 See the rest of you on the new site.....[]
 earlyglasscollector


----------



## IRISH (Nov 12, 2004)

Hi and welcome earlyglasscollector and all you others from the UK forum.
 This site is actuly UK based as well but is a true international site in practise [] .   It's a great pity that the other UK site has gone (again [8|] ) but you are all more than welcome to join us here [] ,  any UK based posts will fit in well into the appropriate section along with all the Australian, American and the smattering of the rest of the worlds posts [] .
 Looking forward to seeing more from you all.


----------



## bottledigging (Nov 12, 2004)

I cannot apologize enough for closing the forum down again. You would not believe the hassle involved in running the forum when there are people intent on closing it down.
 I know I will be accused of being thin skinned but what you see is only a tiny fraction of what the admin has to put up with, many posts and usernames were deleted before you even saw them.
 4 different admins had a go at running the site and when they realised what was going on they all abandoned ship.
 I can only guess who was responsible for causing the trouble but I know it was several people and not just one individual. I think the main problem was caused by the ebay alerts this certainly did seem to get peoples backs up.
 I would like everyone to know the forum did not close because of Mr Grim, his last comments were just the final straw in a haystack of complaints and problems. The forum would not have gone on much longer anyway.
 Good luck with all your projects and if anyone needs pointing in the right direction of where to get the software or where to get advice for running the software give me a shout and I will let you have the URL's


----------



## dansauk (Nov 12, 2004)

All the anti-ebay posts/alerts were posted in good steed, with plenty of people able to verify that there were indeed fake pot-lids being sold on ebay. I can't believe that could cause so many problems!!!

 What other sort of problems were you having???

 I know grimdigger was having a little dig at the videos, but (in his own words from the other week when we dug together) he says he just likes to have a bit of fun and try to provoke some reaction. You know what he's like!!!! I'm glad it wasn't his comments that led to the total closure.

 I'm just really annoyed that I lost access to all my private messages, where I was discussing with several (local to me) people about certain sites and interests where I live. I don't even know if these members will be on the new forums or even find them, and that is a real shame.

 Anyway, for all those interested, we have ironed out some of the initial problems on grimdiggers site, what with some idiots registering all the names of the regular posters on the old forum and using them to edit and post dodgy xxx content all over the site. Hopefully we have it under control now. Fingers cross. The worst thing was someone tellling all the non-UK members that we didn't want any non-UK "foreigners". This is absolute rubbish, and every one in the world no matter where you are from are welcom on the new board!!

 I'd also like to apologise to the admin of the old site for a post I put on grimdiggers forum about my feelings towards the old board and it's closure (it has been deleted by the way). I posted that message in a fit of RAGE and ANGER , due to the saboutage of grimdiggers board. What I posted was all stupid speculation on my behalf, and I should not have posted it. I wish the administrator of (the now defunct) www.bottledigging.co.uk best wishes in what he is doing now and in the future, and hope he takes the time to register with the new board and share his incredible knowledge. I must say I loved the videos that were posted, and they really fired me up for some digging action (even if those sort of days are over in this scene!!). Hey, even my wife enjoyed the digging vids, seeing the nice stuff coming out of the ash!!!!

 THanks again for the old forum, let's hope we can resurrect some of that magic on the new  forums!!!

 Bloody hell, It's late here (3:00am) and I wrote all that!!! I must be mad!! ....or dedicated 

 Cheers

 Dan (dansa) (or dansauk as I am sometimes known!!)


----------



## dansauk (Nov 12, 2004)

by the way, the new forum is at:

 http://www.proforumhost.com/index.php?mforum=grimdigger1

 hope to see you all there!!!!!


----------



## kumtow (Nov 13, 2004)

*TANDY!!!!!*,  your presence is formally requested on Grims site.  Some people are addicted to your posts and need a fix.  Best you get your asre back on there. 

 Do as you are told!!!!!  and bring a spellchekka with ya.  *Same goes for all you other former non UK members, you too gunsmoke (kelley), get your lilly white....back on there*

*Strewth!!!   I gotta do everthing!!!!*


----------



## IRISH (Nov 14, 2004)

I wonder if any non-Australian members know what a "lilly white" is [8|] [].

 ps Anyone who feels the need to tell,  please don't be crude [] .


----------



## bigkitty53 (Nov 14, 2004)

Irish-
 I think 'Lily White' is universal! []

 KAT


----------



## bearswede (Nov 14, 2004)

DERRIERE, NO?

 Or in bottle terms, the pontil...


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Nov 14, 2004)

Yep, it's pretty universal! I heeded Alan's suggestion and got my open pontil scarred buttle (sic)?[] back over there. Thought I would try it one more time. I sure hope they get things straightened out over there and get rid of the trouble makers. There is a lot of knowledge to acquire on bottles and items on that forum that I, as a U.S. digger, don't get first hand experiance with. Hope it works out this time. I still wouldn't trade this site for 100 others![]  Happy Diggin,  Kelley


----------



## Tandy (Nov 15, 2004)

Thanks for the invitation. I'm back!


----------



## Tandy (Nov 16, 2004)

Hopefully, the undug dump might be up north. 

 Cheers[][]


----------



## grimdigger1 (Mar 8, 2005)

Just  quick update on the Uk forum scene..
 At the start i also had all the trouble makers and plonkers registering with dodgy member names etc,,
 Thankfully we have now settled down and we are going from strenght to strength,,300 + members and nearly "7000" posts since mid november 2004.
 Any of you people in the US want to know how we do it in the Uk please check us out..
 Loads of digging pics and  great online competitions ,,latest news on fakes,repros and bargains on ebay 
 Great discussions and some fun on the chat page,,
 If you havent already registered you dont know what youre missing !!!

 link below


----------

